# Assos changes



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone riding Assos? The bibs have new models that are radically redesigned. Any impressions? I use an old S5 for short after work rides and an S-7 Equippe for more serious rides. I love my S-7s. They are perfect. Literally. So perfect I have changed the way I view bibs... anyone have experience with the 9 series? Dramatically re-designed. I’m not as worried about the cost as I am about the function. The S-7 is so perfect. (For me).


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No clue. But in the case of 'perfect' bibs that go off the market thus probably go on sale because they are outdated, that's my queue to buy a bunch of them.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Absolutely! I keep looking but they never have my size... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, I'm with you on the S7s Equip, great fit for me, love them and they can be found on sale pretty frequently. (also like the Giordana NX-G, but more pricey and harder to find deals on). The new Mille is less expensive and has the S7 chamois, but guessing they are not going to be comparable to the Equip since they are priced lower.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Srode said:


> Yeah, I'm with you on the S7s Equip, great fit for me, love them and they can be found on sale pretty frequently. (also like the Giordana NX-G, but more pricey and harder to find deals on). The new Mille is less expensive and has the S7 chamois, but guessing they are not going to be comparable to the Equip since they are priced lower.


Thanks! The. Mille has some poor reviews, not something I’ve seen from Assos. Durability seems the problem.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

I have them. Assos hit a home run with these. I have 3 other Assos models and these fit the best. They finally got the fit for my "man parts" perfect. But remember, this is clothing and it fits everybody differently.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I have S5_mille, S7_equipe, S7_equipe Evo, and new S9 RS. 

I'd say the ones I like the best are the S7 Evo, followed closely by the S9. The S9 shorts are a bit more compressive than the S7 in the same size and I think they trimmed the fat a bit on the chamois around the edges. Both are supremely comfortable and do disappear when you ride them. If you like the S7 equipe, they should be on sale now depending on your size. It's totally personal preference between the S7 and S9. I like the S7 a bit more because I'm probably on the upper end of the Large size and the higher compression of the S9 makes it feel just a tad smaller.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have two S7s, the Équipe and the Campionissimo. Love the chamois of the former and the fabric/compression of the latter, so:
I have bought the S9 RSR (not the S9 RS), which is the perfect combination of the above, and the best cycling shorts I've ever used.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

kbwh said:


> I have two S7s, the Équipe and the Campionissimo. Love the chamois of the former and the fabric/compression of the latter, so:
> I have bought the S9 RSR (not the S9 RS), which is the perfect combination of the above, and the best cycling shorts I've ever used.


Thanks! And thanks all! So, kbwh, I’m 6’2” and a tad under 170. The large size fits me perfectly in the S7 T Equippe. I can figure the S9 RSR is the same in terms of sizing? It’s a hefty price tag... But it’s also something that will give back value over time. My S5s have thousands of miles on them and they are still solid. Again, thanks all for the input.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Sizing is the same, but both the Campionissimo S7 and the RSR S9 are more compressive than the Équipe S7. If you like the compression of the Équipe S7 get the RS S9. It uses the same insert as the RSR S9.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> No clue. But in the case of 'perfect' bibs that go off the market thus probably go on sale because they are outdated, that's my queue to buy a bunch of them.


same here. I am way too cheap to buy full price Assos. When the S9's came out that was my cue to get some T.cento s7 bibs from the outlet. I also have some S5's. I actually prefer the S5's only because the S7's are cut lower in front and offer less gut support. I'll be getting some S9's once the S11's come out!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Assos are nice shorts, but they only have one type that are just shorts, not bibs.

I hate bibs - they are hot and they chafe my shoulders!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Not all bibs/integrated suspenders are made the same. Quite the opposite, actually. I'd say that if you manage to get chafed by the S7 or S9 bibs you're special. 
As for hotness: Never thought about it. I also find bib shorts way more comfortable than shorts because they stay in place.


----------

